# My preemie has ecoli...



## Dani Rose

Anyone have any experience with ecoli in the NICU? 

My little girl was born at 25 weeks now 27, almost 28 now.

She's had a PDA this week but its closed now and this infection. Lots of bradys and desats after doing so well on cpap she's back on the vent. I'm really worried.


----------



## 25weeker

No experience with ecoli but my daughter had sepsis at 4 weeks old and as a result went back on a vent for 5 days. I think their wee bodies can't cope with fighting the infection and working to breathe.

I hope your lo starts recovering soon xx


----------



## kit10grl

Robyn had an ecoli infection in a heart valve after her heart surgery. We were still in PICU at the time. She was given antibiotics to fight it off. She was still vented from her surgery at that point. I was also freaked out because it just sounds so scary. The doctors assured me it was fairly common and while it was serious not something to get too worried about.

Hope your LO makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Dani Rose

It's gone now, thankfully. The vent has now gave her CLD on top and she needs the PDA surgery too :(

But the infection is gone so I'm happy about that :)


----------



## 25weeker

I know the PDA surgery is very scary but the first neonatal I was in was also the surgical one so they got a lot of the sickest babies. They actually done the PDA surgery on the ward. They would close the ward while doing it so no parents were allowed. Hopefully it will help your little girl come off the vent.

CLD does sound scary but TBH it is one of those things that the spectrum is so wide it means it could range from your child needs oxygen when they come home and may have inhalers as a child to not really giving them any problems. Most babies grow out of it as their lungs mature. My daughter has CLD but it doesn't seem to affect her too much, she handles colds and things pretty well. The only issue we have with her is weight gain and this could be a result of her CLD or it could just be the way she is. I don't know any micro prem that doesn't have it.

Glad to hear her infection has gone

Keep up updated on her progress

xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh the place she is going does it on the ward too I think. In Dundee just now but moving to Glasgow for the op. I am happy she can have it and move forward just so scary!

I will def kup. So glad to find this group of prem mums here :)


----------



## 25weeker

Dani Rose said:


> Yeh the place she is going does it on the ward too I think. In Dundee just now but moving to Glasgow for the op. I am happy she can have it and move forward just so scary!
> 
> I will def kup. So glad to find this group of prem mums here :)

Good luck - You can take assurance that Yorkhill is a fab hospital and I think they must do all the PDA ops for Scotland because they go to Glasgow from Edinburgh as well.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh the nurses have said that too :) just want her better then home. This bit takes forever ESP today when I'm not allowed in with my cold, urgh


----------



## kit10grl

Were in Dundee! Have seen more than enough of Ninewells to last a lifetime but for the most part they are lovely there. Same as at Yorkhill. Its absolutyl the best place to be. They are so nice and considerate.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I'm actually scared of the transfer to aberdeen (from yorkhill if there is a cot free) I love it here!


----------



## 25weeker

It is hard transferring when you get used to a neonatal and know all the staff but you will soon get comfortable with Aberdeen too. I had my girls away from home and we transferred from Bristol to Edinburgh at 7 weeks. Once I got over the differences of the units I settled into Edinburgh.


----------



## Dani Rose

Surgery is over. She had it last night and all went well. Recovering now and still pretty sedated.


----------



## 25weeker

Glad to hear it went well. Xx


----------

